# 2-5-09 Oval Office



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay folks, lets get another good showing out at the Oval Office tomorrow. I don't want to hear any excuses. Cold beer, good food, good laughs..........what could be better!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i will be there. need to have a beer or two!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i am there. no hunting trip plannedso i can stay and drink this time...........:letsdrink


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Ray AND Bob!! OK, I'll be there too!!!


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

I will try and stop by...


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that would be a great place to wrap up after the meeting in San Destinoke!! Sorry I cant make it the office, however, I will be at the meeting!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It would be a great place to meet after the meeting! I tried to get it off of work but with a new client rolling in, I'm not going to be off for a while. I've been to a few of the other meetings, but am missing the big one :banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Come on guys post up!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a few meetings in the morn, but I wil drag Clay,Kim and Wendy out


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm workin this week. Drink 5 for me.:toast


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good fellas.......Brandy make sure to get them out there...I'm sure we could all use some good laughs!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Me and Ronni will be there!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got confirmation that Karon will try and make it after her lab today.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

What time are people gonna start showing?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

630


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

It was nice meeting you guys and girls last night. I look forward to doing it again. 



Nick


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It was nice meeting you too man........we had a pretty good showing last night. Looking forward to next Thursday.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Looked like y'all were having fun in the picture I got. In response to the picture :Flipbird back to y'all. :letsparty


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Too funny....Karon was having way to much fun with that one. :shedevil


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a blast as usual...great meeting some new people again. MORE PITCHERS!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds like a good time was had.....


----------

